# Which one is our next All-Star?



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

My votes for Ager. I'm a homer. So what.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

XMATTHEWX said:


> My votes for Ager. I'm a homer. So what.


I still say Iverson...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Josh, but not for a while, till Tmac REALLY starts sucking, since Melo's in line before JHo to get into the All Star Game.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

JET. 2nd best player on the top team in the west (for the time being) deserves an all-star spot.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Josh before Ager, come on now. Josh'll find his way on to one of the all-star teams within the next 4-5 years. Ager is good, but I don't think he's going to be an all-star. And Terry's in a conference with too many other good guards, and keep in mind it's not shooting guards and point guards, it's just guards for the all-star game. Paul, Nash, Kobe, Mcgrady, Parker, Allen, no Terry.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I say Josh or Jason. I voted for Josh because I feel that hes going to be better than Jason in a few years. Jason has people like Nash who play his position, and we all know that Nash gets votes for everything. I think Josh is better than Melo, so he should get to go to the game instead of Carmelo, but it probably wouldnt happen, because Josh is very underrated, imo.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

And where is Devin Harris? I could see him in the game before Jason, strange as it sounds.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Out of this Jason Terry, though I can see Devin Harris an allstar once Steve Nash is done


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I went with Terry as well; his postseason performance really opened some people's eyes. :eek8: 

As for Josh, I gotta be honest - overrated. :brokenhea


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I went with Terry as well; his postseason performance really opened some people's eyes. :eek8:
> 
> As for Josh, I gotta be honest - overrated. :brokenhea


"overrated" can't agree more... honest fan, not many of them.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I voted for JHo on talent and ability, but with the West stacked at the forward position, it's not likely that he'll see the ASG anytime soon. I think Devin will be the next Mav to make it. Allbeit a few years away, if he keeps elevating his game, he'll definitely have a spot on that roster.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I hadn't thought about Devin, but yeah, that's a possibility. He opened eyes in the SA series. Too bad he sucks, but shhhh, no one else needs to know.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

StackAttack said:


> Too bad he sucks, but shhhh, no one else needs to know.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

TX_MAVFAN said:


>


dont act like you didnt see that broken jumper...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Seriously, other than driving, what does the guy have? Nothing. Of course driving's huge and got us out of Round 2, so thank YOU Devin Harris.

Oh, and of course he scored 5 of our *7 4th quarter points* in Game 4 against Miami.

I should add that those 5 points came on mid range jumpers because he doesn't have the sack to drive into Shaq.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Wasn't aware that Devin was our spot up shooter...... :angel:

So now your hating on our only true PG on the team? What do you want from him?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

StackAttack said:


> Seriously, other than driving, what does the guy have? Nothing. Of course driving's huge and got us out of Round 2, so thank YOU Devin Harris.
> 
> Oh, and of course he scored 5 of our *7 4th quarter points* in Game 4 against Miami.


I should add that those 5 points came on mid range jumpers because he doesn't have the sack to drive into Shaq.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

StackAttack said:


> I should add that those 5 points came on mid range jumpers because he doesn't have the sack to drive into Shaq.


Good point. We should probably trade him too.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> I hadn't thought about Devin, but yeah, that's a possibility. He opened eyes in the SA series. Too bad he sucks, but shhhh, no one else needs to know.


ROFL i am amazed. After getting a lot of biff, finally someone agrees with me. Harris isn't all that, yes he had 2 good games.. one against the Spurs and one against the Suns but the Mavericks played 23 playoffs games not two. I think he is going to be a really good PG in the future but he needs to grow some balls and just attack the paint everytime he touches the ball, hell you have Steve Nash and Jason Williams guarding you, why aren't attacking the paint? From the playoffs games i watched i think sometimes he loses focus and pays to much attention to what AJ has to say.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Geez guys. Can a guy get more than 2 years to develop before we brand him with the "he's not that good" label. No one ever said he was "all that" but throwing him under the bus becasue of a poor jumper and a few bad decisions seems a tad harsh. Then again, you are the same guys who will be riding his sack when he finally comes around and shows his full potential.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Geez guys. Can a guy get more than 2 years to develop before we brand him with the "he's not that good" label. No one ever said he was "all that" but throwing him under the bus becasue of a poor jumper and a few bad decisions seems a tad harsh. Then again, you are the same guys who will be riding his sack when he finally comes around and shows his full potential.


Looks like you didn't read my whole post, "I think he is going to be a really good PG in the future". tsk tsk it's funny when people decide to reply after reading only one sentence.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Geez guys. Can a guy get more than 2 years to develop before we brand him with the "he's not that good" label. No one ever said he was "all that" but throwing him under the bus becasue of a poor jumper and a few bad decisions seems a tad harsh. Then again, you are the same guys who will be riding his sack when he finally comes around and shows his full potential.


he was a #5 pick...he should be a freaking all-star by now...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> he was a #5 pick...he should be a freaking all-star by now...


Well... i had bigger expectations for him, just little angry because he wasn't really tough in the playoffs. I am sure he knows that he can easily take advantage of Nash and Williams but i just don't understand why he didn't.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I did read your entire post, thanks.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> I did read your entire post, thanks.


...


TX_MAVFAN said:


> Geez guys. Can a guy get more than 2 years to develop before we brand him with the "he's not that good" label. No one ever said he was "all that" but throwing him under the bus becasue of a poor jumper and a few bad decisions seems a tad harsh. Then again, you are the same guys who will be riding his sack when he finally comes around and shows his full potential.


First of all, i don't think he made any mistakes, this is probably going to be the fourth of fifth time i am going to say this, he didn't take advantage of his speed and how he quick he gets in the paint. Harris has a gift, no one can stop him from running in the paint but he didn't use it. Maybe you misunderstood me.. sure doesn't matter heh. "Then again, you are the same guys who will be riding his sack when he finally comes around and shows his full potential" 
Then again i am the one that said he will be a "really good" PG in the future.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> he was a #5 pick...he should be a freaking all-star by now...


#5 PICK = Dwayne Wade. He's the standard. :clap:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> #5 PICK = Dwayne Wade. He's the standard. :clap:


:curse:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

t1no said:


> Well... i had bigger expectations for him, just little angry because he wasn't really tough in the playoffs. I am sure he knows that he can easily take advantage of Nash and Williams but i just don't understand why he didn't.


Dwayne Wade
Jason Richardson
Vince Carter
Ray Allen
Kevin Garnett
Mitch Richmond
Scottie Pippen
Charles Barkley


all #5 picks

Andre Igudala
Josh Smith
J.R. Smith
Jameer Nelson

all picked after Harris...a pick that we traded up to get...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

That trade beat San Antonio, as it brought in both Stack and Devin.

And Devin flourished pretty much the whole San Antonio series and one game in the Phoenix series, but I agree with t1no. He needs to become more consistent. Much, much, much more consistent. And I don't argue with Washington taking Devin at #5. That was a really, really weak draft in retrospect.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Wasnt Christian Laetenner in that deal to? What happend to him?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

M F F L said:


> Wasnt Christian Laetenner in that deal to? What happend to him?


Left us, joined the Heat, played backup to Shaq, retired after 04-05.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> That trade beat San Antonio, as it brought in both Stack and Devin.
> 
> And Devin flourished pretty much the whole San Antonio series and one game in the Phoenix series, but I agree with t1no. He needs to become more consistent. Much, much, much more consistent. And I don't argue with Washington taking Devin at #5. That was a really, really weak draft in retrospect.


I only remember him doing well in one game vs the Spurs but i agree with you "He needs to become more consistent." I just want him to be dirty mean and aggressive, i know there's Dirk, JHo and Jet in the Mavericks but when Steve Nash is guarding you, you have to attack the paint and also by doing that he can create for other players.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Pavel


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Pavel


LOL...


----------

